# Cheap “throwaway” ammo, from Home Depot or Lowe’s ideas?



## Wignorant (Jun 16, 2018)

Have to go into town today to the hardware store was thinking I could buy a big bag of pebbles or rocks while I'm there what do you guys use for cheap throwaway ammo?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Nope, not a good idea. Been there done that. I bought a bag of Lowe's rocks just over one year ago when I first started shooting slingshots. Good idea if you're going to use a Walmart wrist rocket. They have the wide frame and tubes and pouch to shoot rocks. But the rocks have no consistency in shape or size. I shot a lot of rocks in my A+ Kit Fox and it did me well but still the rocks are not consistent in size and result in a lot of fork and hand hits. My shooting did not get where I needed to be until that bag of rocks was gone and I bought 1,000 rounds of 3/8 steel ball bearings.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

If it were me I think I would go to the local dollar tree and get some marbles either from the kids section or the craft section. Marbles are much more consistent and at around 50 for a dollar not too hard on the wallet. To me it is either get super cheap pebbles and bang your frame up and have to replace it or get marbles and have to pay more for the ammo but keep the frame.

Also have you considered hex nuts? Some shooters on this forum have great results with them and when you buy them by the pound they are fairly cheap too.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Hex nuts are a bit fork hit prone too. I do shoot them well though.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Good advice JR


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

There is always Taconite pellets The pros are that they are pretty cheap, you get lots and they are more consistently shaped than rock @ about 3/8".

The cons are that they are pretty dirty and tend to be lighter, about like 1/4". I've seen where people will put them in a foil pan or something and spray panit them to make them a cleaner shot that is also easier to see.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

There is always Taconite pellets The pros are that they are pretty cheap, you get lots and they are more consistently shaped than rock @ about 3/8".

The cons are that they are pretty dirty and tend to be lighter, about like 1/4". I've seen where people will put them in a foil pan or something and spray paint them to make them a cleaner shot that is also easier to see.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Dangit!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I bought a big sack of pebbles, but found that most of them were too weirdly shaped to shoot accurately or safely. A better stone choice is 13/20mm drainage gravel. I don't know what you call it there, but it's basically a consistent chipped granite between 13mm and 20mm in size with no sand or fines. Shoots fairly well if you keep the velocity down. Too fast and it will randomly catch the wind and make it's own way.

Fork hits are still frequent.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Wiggy, Wiggy, Wiggy - Dollar Store marbles will do just fine. Try to get them at least 1/2" diameter, so that you have a substantial enough weight to sling.

Bring your micrometer/dial caliper with you because chances are, the package won't be marked with their size, only quantity. WalMart crafts department sometimes also has them.

Best2U,

Thwack!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Ere'body is correct... marbles up to 30' are good cheap ammo.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

I agree with Raventree78, you can get cheap marbles at dollar tree. Also look in the home decor section. I just bought these 2 days ago from dollar tree, decorative marbles. You get about 70 for $1.10. That's $0.016 a marble! Sounds good to me! Happy sling'n!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

In 2009, I bought 15 lbs of 9/16" white (easy to relocate in the grass past the target) marbles from JABO INC, P.O.Box 242, Farkersburg WV. I don't have reference to the price I paid, and I'm sure that it's more expensive these days.

I also have a notation about a Dave McCullough (740)374-2605, 30703 St Rd 7, Reno OH 45773, on the same paper, so I guess that I considered him as a marble source also.

The idea is to buy in bulk quantities, if possible, to get the best price/projectile. Don't worry, you'll NEVER be relieved of your duties as a projectile launcher.

When you're ready to step up to bulk purchases of 3/8" ball bearings, contact Royal Steel Ball Products @ (815)626-2544. In 2009 I bought 32#, and with freight added, it came out to .02/ball. BTW 32#=3200 balls. You may be surprised to find a ball bearing supplier close enough to home that you wouldn't have to pay the freight - that would be ideal.

I still have many of my marbles (maybe not according to my girlfriend), and balls aplenty.

Another thing - lead wheel weights are becoming scarce because of environmental concerns - but not long ago I picked up, from a tire repair shop, a couple of 5 gallon containers of used wheel weights - for free. I purchased a Lee (brand) .495 round mould and learned from the YT how to cast my own ammo from the lead. 1/2" lead is great for hunting, BTW. You need to learn how to separate the lead weights from other metal weights, but it's usually easy to discern which is which, though witches aren't welcome in Salem, Massachusetts, no matter their mettle. (The really smart guys appreciate that last line).

Roll on, buddy, roll on!

THWACK!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Right on THWACK! great info! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

It is MY PLEASURE to share with "youse guyz" my experiences (and my funnybone ticklers).

I AM NOT an expert like Nathan (Simple-Shot), Marty (Treefork), Bill (Pocket Predator), John (Gamekeeper John), Jovany

(Oneproudmeximan)

- however -

....you may enjoy my relatives celebrating a new moon...


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Some have mentioned the limited distance of accurately shooting marbles..;... from my experience the accurate shooting distance of rocks is very limited. I started out shooting at 48' the distance from the front of my barn to the old dead Popular tree that I hung my back drop from. Only the occasional round rock was semi accurate. Those odd shaped rocks went in all directions and on a lot of occasions a rock would fly straight for about 30' then take a dive up or to one side and go flying off and miss the entire back drop. I recall one shot in which the rock flew some one hundred plus yards down the driveway across the road then took an upward dive to go over the power lines and into the neighboring vineyard. Wow what a shot for distance I thought but certainly no claim on accuracy. Great if one would spend all their walking days starting down at the ground in search of the perfect slingshot ammo rock. But for $20 one can buy 1,000 rounds of 3/8 steel ball bearings on eBay or one of the many sources mentioned above. If you've just gotta shoot rocks then order a slingshot from A+ Slingshots who makes fantastic slingshots designed for the purpose of shooting rocks.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

dollartree marbles work for me


----------



## Allst (May 12, 2018)

When I first started shooting I used channa beans. They are light but quite accurate up to say 20 feet. I still use them as light ammo when I do'nt want to ding the wall and you cant get anything cheaper than that. After I got accustomed I went to 3/8 steel.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

... this is what happens when one shakes the family tree - all the monkeys come out!

I won't tell you which one is my Great Ape

... I mean Great Aunt...

THWACK!


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I suppose some of you may be kin to the monkeys. But it is my understanding that in the beginning God created man both male and female without having to make monkeys first.


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm not sure what your dollar amount for "cheap" is. But my first "throw away" ammo was 1/4 inch hex nuts from the local Lowes @ $5.00 for a package of 100. I thought that was a decent price until I found BCTRADE on eBay. Now my throw away ammo is 5/16 inch carbon bearings that I purchase for $25.00 for 2000, shipping included.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

I hate watching my ammo curve through the air after 20 feet so I stopped shooting with stones and taconite. For me its worth it to get the steel ammo.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B071WRRN1H/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3BDHA3CPU6FI5

https://www.ebay.com/itm/5000-qty-1-4-Inch-Steel-Shot-Slingshot-Ammo-Balls/301144741203?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Jolly Roger said:


> I suppose some of you may be kin to the monkeys. But it is my understanding that in the beginning God created man both male and female without having to make monkeys first.


He made man first, realized his mistake, and went on to make the perfect ape species I guess


----------



## steveewonders (Dec 30, 2017)

I consume silt clay ammo mostly till this day, and mould some of my own from pottery supplies. I tried those gardening bedrocks pellets, very light- need soaking to reach 6meters. Heard people shooting gobstoppers too, but always forgetting to buy some.


----------



## Old Goat (Aug 7, 2018)

I just found BCTRADE looking for ammo 2 days ago. Darn good price & free delivery. I'm new at this so I bought 1/4" carbon steel for now. After I figure how to shoot abit I want to go try different sizes to see what suits me. 
I also need to find a spot to buy clay balls too.


----------



## Jonesy22 (Feb 14, 2018)

Try amazon...for some reason I get a "add on" option for 250 3/8 steel for $2.95. I've been throwing 1/4 which I got 5000 for $30...cheaper than the gobstoppers I started with


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Round these parts, the best throwaway ammo is Mardi Gras beads. I used to shoot the crap out of those things as a kid. Just cut the plastic beads off of the string and you're all set. They're pretty light and often not completely spherical, but for the price (free) they're hard to beat for throwaway ammo.


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

Hexnuts! Never had a fork hit after I learned how to properly shoot. Just keep the flat side to the back of the pouch if it is anything 3/8th or bigger. Put the point in the pouch hole for anything smaller then 3/8. They offer great grip for twisting the pouch over balls.


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

ShootnCoastie said:


> I'm not sure what your dollar amount for "cheap" is. But my first "throw away" ammo was 1/4 inch hex nuts from the local Lowes @ $5.00 for a package of 100. I thought that was a decent price until I found BCTRADE on eBay. Now my throw away ammo is 5/16 inch carbon bearings that I purchase for $25.00 for 2000, shipping included.


3/8th weights the same as 1/4 oz. That hits hard, compared to 5/16. I just love how it punches holes in cans and toss's them 20 feet.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

THWACK! said:


> It is MY PLEASURE to share with "youse guyz" my experiences (and my funnybone ticklers).
> 
> I AM NOT an expert like Nathan (Simple-Shot), Marty (Treefork), Bill (Pocket Predator), John (Gamekeeper John), Jovany
> (Oneproudmeximan)
> ...


Your relatives @THWACK, nailed exactly how I felt yesterday after trying a frameless / bareback rig that @ Kawkan sent me three of to try.....I'm hooked, 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

ForkLess said:


> ShootnCoastie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure what your dollar amount for "cheap" is. But my first "throw away" ammo was 1/4 inch hex nuts from the local Lowes @ $5.00 for a package of 100. I thought that was a decent price until I found BCTRADE on eBay. Now my throw away ammo is 5/16 inch carbon bearings that I purchase for $25.00 for 2000, shipping included.
> ...


Well, after all, if ones does the math, 3/8= 6/16, which is of course bigger/heavier than 5/16. I won't say "Duh" because, well, I'm a gentleman.

And a THWACK!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

ForkLess said:


> Hexnuts! Never had a fork hit after I learned how to properly shoot. Just keep the flat side to the back of the pouch if it is anything 3/8th or bigger. Put the point in the pouch hole for anything smaller then 3/8. They offer great grip for twisting the pouch over balls.


I've often twisted my pouch over balls. It's not vegan, but then again, it's non-fattening...

THWACK!


----------

